

Why it's better to be lazy - ptn
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=232401

======
stcredzero
The Smalltalk community takes the spelling of Smalltalk with a captial T as a
sign that the writer is a PHB. This is not absolutely damning, but it is a bad
sign.

~~~
hugh
The "Smalltalk community" needs to get over it. Not everybody can be bothered
keeping up with the capitalization conventions of every obscure language.

If he were claiming to be a Smalltalk expert but didn't know how to capitalize
it then that would be a bad sign, but if he isn't then who cares?

~~~
stcredzero
Specifically, he's claiming to know about the "smart lazy" type of people in
the Smalltalk community. This makes me wonder about how many Smalltalk
programmers he's actually met, and to what depth he spoke with them.

